# Anyone lose a Hoss?



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I saw this post on CL yesterday, and it looks a bit suspicious. I would like to think anyone who actually owned the boat they were selling would know what it is, and anyone else with half a brain could read the stickers on the side.

Not this guy!

So if you recently lost a Liquid Logic Hoss, someone in Highlands Ranch is trying to sell it as a Mamba.

Dagger River Kayak w/ paddle


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Well at least the dumbass hasn't sold it yet...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/anyone-missing-a-jefe-hoss-44001.html


----------

